# Messgerät zum messen von DDR Speicher gesucht.



## ubuntu1967 (7. August 2013)

*Messgerät zum messen von DDR Speicher gesucht.*

Ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Forum Bereich richtig. Mein Thema ist kein Kaufgesuch.
Messgerät zum messen und überprüfen von DDR Speicher gesucht; Gibt es so ein Messgerät?
Erwünschte Messgrössen >>> verwendeter DDR Speicher von DDR 1 bis DDR 3, Spannungssprüfung, Fehlerkorrektur nach ECC oder ohne ECC, 32 oder 64 Bit Überprüfung.
P.S Das Messgerät sollte haben >>> Display, Batterie oder Netzteilbetrieb, mindestens ein DDR Slot , Diagnose- Taste,Ein-Aus Schalter, und Handlich und Transportabel.
P.S Bitte kein Multimeter, und auch kein Osziloskop

Sollte es im abwegigen Fall so ein Messgerät nicht kaufbar sein; Wie wird der Arbeitsspeicher in einem Radiofernsehgeschäft  oder Computer Shop oder DDR Speicherhersteller geprüft?


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. August 2013)

*AW: Messgerät zum messen von DDR Speicher gesucht.*

http://www.memorytesters.com/


----------

